# www/falkon dissappears from the pkg repo too?



## tingo (Oct 14, 2019)

A few days ago, calibre went missing from the pkg repo; this was due to an upgrade from version 3.xx to version 4.xx, so technically understandable, even if it was unfortunate for users.

Today I wanted to reinstall falkon (due to some library updates, related to other packages on my system).

```
root@kg-core2# pkg install -f falkon
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
pkg: No packages available to install matching 'falkon' have been found in the repositories
```
What? But it's there, look:

```
root@kg-core2# pkg info falkon
falkon-3.1.0
Name           : falkon
Version        : 3.1.0
Installed on   : Wed May  1 20:26:15 2019 CEST
Origin         : www/falkon
Architecture   : FreeBSD:11:amd64
Prefix         : /usr/local
Categories     : www
Licenses       : GPLv3
Maintainer     : kde@FreeBSD.org
WWW            : https://www.falkon.org/
Comment        : Web browser based on Webengine and Qt Framework
Options        :
    GNOMEKEYRING   : off
    KDEINTEGRATION : on
Shared Libs required:
    libQt5PrintSupport.so.5
    libQt5Gui.so.5
    libKF5WidgetsAddons.so.5
    libQt5WebEngineCore.so.5
    libKF5JobWidgets.so.5
    libKF5CoreAddons.so.5
    libQt5Concurrent.so.5
    libQt5Qml.so.5
    libQt5Widgets.so.5
    libQt5Sql.so.5
    libQt5Quick.so.5
    libxcb.so.1
    libKF5ConfigCore.so.5
    libKF5KIOWidgets.so.5
    libKF5Completion.so.5
    libQt5QuickWidgets.so.5
    libQt5X11Extras.so.5
    libKF5Wallet.so.5
    libQt5Positioning.so.5
    libQt5Core.so.5
    libQt5DBus.so.5
    libKF5Purpose.so.5
    libQt5WebEngineWidgets.so.5
    libKF5PurposeWidgets.so.5
    libQt5Network.so.5
    libKF5Service.so.5
    libQt5WebChannel.so.5
    libKF5KIOCore.so.5
    libKF5Crash.so.5
Shared Libs provided:
    libFalkonPrivate.so.3
Annotations    :
    FreeBSD_version: 1102000
    repo_type      : binary
    repository     : FreeBSD
Flat size      : 10.2MiB
Description    :
Falkon was orignially known as Qupzila.

Falkon is a new and very fast QtWebEngine browser. It aims to be a lightweight
web browser available through all major platforms. This project has been
originally started only for educational purposes. But from its start, Falkon
has grown into a feature-rich browser.

Falkon has all standard functions you expect from a web browser. It includes
bookmarks, history (both also in sidebar) and tabs. Above that, you can manage
RSS feeds with an included RSS reader, block ads with a builtin AdBlock plugin,
block Flash content with Click2Flash and edit the local CA Certificates
database with an SSL Manager.

WWW: https://www.falkon.org/
```
Freshports also confirms that the port is still active, hasn't been upgraded to a new version or something else: www/falkon.
So, what happened to the package?

In case anyone isn't totally clear on this: 
building support for the package system among users requires that those users can rely on that package system to be consistent, dependable and so on.
Doing "pull the rug under your legs" stunts (intended or not) makes users distrust the package system; they might even go back to using ports, even if it will cost them a lot more in build time.

All this on

```
root@kg-core2# uname -a
FreeBSD kg-core2.kg4.no 11.3-RELEASE-p3 FreeBSD 11.3-RELEASE-p3 #0: Mon Aug 19 21:08:43 UTC 2019     root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```


----------



## SirDice (Oct 14, 2019)

tingo said:


> So, what happened to the package?


Packages can disappear if it (or one of its dependencies) failed to build. 



tingo said:


> Doing "pull the rug under your legs" stunts (intended or not) makes users distrust the package system; they might even go back to using ports, even if it will cost them a lot more in build time.


You assume that this is the _only_ reason why packages disappear. Which isn't the case. If the port is there the package should be too (unless a license would prevent this), packages do NOT disappear randomly or because somebody felt the need to irritate users. Packages _can_ disappear if there are build issues. 

Now. Do a `pkg update -f` and then try `pkg search falkon`.


----------



## shkhln (Oct 14, 2019)

https://pkg-status.freebsd.org/builds/default:default:120amd64:514018:beefy6 --> http://beefy6.nyi.freebsd.org/data/120amd64-default/514018/logs/qt5-webengine-5.12.2_4.log


----------



## shkhln (Oct 14, 2019)

As an aside, https://pkg-status.freebsd.org/ is incredibly difficult to use and navigate. That's quite an achievement, considering there are only 2 or 3 pages.


----------



## tingo (Oct 14, 2019)

SirDice said:


> Packages can disappear if it (or one of its dependencies) failed to build.


Technically valid, but very unfortunate for users. Why should a working package be replaced with "empty"?



SirDice said:


> Now. Do a `pkg update -f` and then try `pkg search falkon`.


Sure:

```
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
Fetching meta.txz: 100%    944 B   0.9kB/s    00:01    
Fetching packagesite.txz: 100%    6 MiB 942.6kB/s    00:07    
Processing entries: 100%
FreeBSD repository update completed. 32709 packages processed.
All repositories are up to date.
root@kg-core2# pkg search falkon
```


----------



## tingo (Oct 14, 2019)

SirDice said:


> You assume that this is the _only_ reason why packages disappear. Which isn't the case. If the port is there the package should be too (unless a license would prevent this), packages do NOT disappear randomly or because somebody felt the need to irritate users. Packages _can_ disappear if there are build issues.


A user doesn't see much difference here; if the package is gone (and the reason isn't that the user forgot to check if it changed name, versions or so on) it looks like someone or something pulled the rug away.

I'm not saying that someone deliberately pulled a stunt here; I'm saying that the package system needs to be more robust against automation failure, if users are going to trust it.


----------



## laurentis (Oct 14, 2019)

As of now, packages from build 514018 (for amd64) are the one availables on the pkg mirror and Falkon was not built on this one because of a dependency error.
The issue seems to have been fixed since, but for some reason, packages from the subsequent builds (514206, 514309 and 514363) have yet to appear on the pkg mirror. So you'll have to wait until this is done.


----------

